# Izzy's home too!!!!



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Home safe and sound, Izzy was a wee poppet in the car, slept mostly and played with the kids. So far so good with Phoebe. Will post more later, with pics!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Woohooo!! So pleased for you, keep us posted when you can! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

she was playing with Max earlier


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> she was playing with Max earlier


He's such a friendly boy! Maybe they will remember each other if we can meet up when you are visiting your Dad some time! xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

OOOOH so exciting, can't wait for the pics, I love Izzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely. Welcome home Izzy


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

welcome to your forever home Izzy. x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Home safe and sound, Izzy was a wee poppet in the car, slept mostly and played with the kids. So far so good with Phoebe. Will post more later, with pics!


J xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Woohoo - welcome home  She's absolutely gorgeous! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> J xx


I thought Izzy couldn't get any more cute when we saw her some weeks back -guess I was wrong.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Ali she is delish...Makes me want to eat peaches and cream!, lovely colour...good luck tonight! xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG This is amazing! Izzy is so wonderful, had a little poo in the sitting room (I wasn't watching close enough) but has tiddled lots in the garden. She loves Phoebe, who is coping miles better than I thought she would, and wants to play with Caspian (siamese) too, he's not convinced...Hubby loves her! I have commandeered the kdis computer downstairs so I can be on here and watch her - will post pictures tomorrow as I need to use upstairs computer. I'm off to see Buddy and Gorgeous George now


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Must be lovely to have her home at last, congrats. Good luck for the night time. x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

oh, she is sooo lovely. Really happy for you. Good luck in your first night with Izzy home


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Izzy has crashed out on the sofa with Phoebe and Ciara, so I think it's outside for a wee, then bed. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous little girl,you must be so proud of her,cant wait to pics xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Ali good luck Donna and Buddy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

morning all, just had a bit of a lump in my throat (Izzy reminds me of Eevee, I guess it will take me time), Izzy is a little poppet... 

Hope she is being a good girl for you Ali ... can't wait to hear all about her first night xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

....so, Izzy cried for about 10 minutes, then quietened for a while, then started up again. Phoebe barked at her and she stopped! I heard her crying again about 3, on and off for about 10 minutes, then she settled again. At 5 ish she was howling, something like a baby elephant harrumphing x wolf baying at the moon! Phoebe told her to be quiet and go back to sleep but Izzy had seemingly decided it was morning, so I waited until nearer 6, and until she had been quiet for a wee while, then went and let her out. She had wet on her puppy pad, so I guess she needed out. Tiddled in the garden straight away, clever girl, oh, and the accident last night in the sitting room was a wee, not a poo, she's now done her first poo in the garden too. She does tiddle a lot! Think we'll have a wee nap on the sofa together later ....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a beut! It's lovely to see all the different looks and colour combinations-they are all so nice it's a wonder we can ever decide


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad your journey went well and that all is well with Izzy and Phoebe x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Shes gorgeous Ali .............. bet ur thrilled xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a bit  I'm going to try to sort some photos out - like Jayne, I have quite a few....:laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I must have missed a page !! every thing sounds brill with Phoebe, Izzy will really come on with her help. Yeh unforunately little wees and often.... I want to see the pic of you both snuggled up asleep later on x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploading piccies on to photobucket now . . .


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my Izzy is beautiful :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She most certainly is! Just noticed you're in Sleaford, Sarah! We stayed at the travel lodge there on Sunday


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations on Izzy's homecoming. She is so gorgeous and sounds like she has settled in well already. Exciting times!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

me looking for puppy pictures  ha ha ha


----------

